# Moto Moto is bullying Maurice :(



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've had my goldfish for a year now, Maurice has always had a bouancy issue - he's always been upside down... Recently Moto Moto has started pushing him around and generally being mean. What do i do?


----------



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

wot are you feeding him??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just been in touch with a tv celebrity fish whiperer and he says "put a prong collar on Moto Moto and every time he tries to dominate Maurice give him a pop on his leash untill he gets to a calm submissive state"
Personally I don't think he knows what he's talking about so what I would do is use a sheet of glass or plastic and seperate them while Maurice is having these problems. I would feed him peas for a couple of days if this helps then give him peas one or two days each week give him frozen daphnea one or two days a week and soak any flake food before you give it to him.


----------

